# How to develop Peng jin



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 6, 2019)

Video for beginners to have a sense of peng jin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2019)

Very nice, but the 6 internal harmonies

Your first 2 are correct
1) Xin (spirit/mind) in harmony with Yi (intention/thinking)
2) Yi (intention/thinking) in harmony  with Qi (energy)

3 however is not correct. It is not Qi & Breath. If memory servers, I believe in the Analects Qi is referred to as breath

3) Qi (energy) in harmony with Li (strength/muscle)

1) Xin - Yi
2) Yi - Qi
3) Qi - Li


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Aug 6, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Very nice, but the 6 internal harmonies
> 
> Your first 2 are correct
> 1) Xin (spirit/mind) in harmony with Yi (intention/thinking)
> ...


Thank you for the correction. My next video will discuss more on the internal harmonies so I'll be sure to point that correction out


----------

